# Name change and Social Security



## rachaela24 (May 31, 2012)

I tried searching but couldn't find anything that matches. I changed my name (not because of marriage) on the deed poll and used that certificate to change my illinois state ID, USCIS documents, passport, and with all my banks etc. Unfortunately I didn't make it a priority to change the name on the Social Security card. Now I am told that the Social Security Administration will not recognize my deed poll name change, and that I need to pay to change my name here in Illinois so that I can get a court order that they will accept. They told me that when I entered the country and gained a social security card I took on a new legal name that superceded my birth name, so no matter how many times I change my name in the UK I will forever be known by my 'official' american name. Very odd. It also seems odd that I must pay all that money to change my name on just one document. Another problem is that because I changed all my documents 2 years ago the only document (apart from the deed poll certificate) I actually have the old name on is an expired passport, which the Social Security clerks wouldn't even look at because it had expired. This whole situation is very frustrating. Am I just going to have to suck it up and pay for a brand new name change? and if so, how am I going to prove my old identity? Does anyone else feel that this situation is unnecessarily complicated?
Rachael.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

In Illinois you need to Petion Name Change and provide a certified copy of Judgement Order To Change Of Name plus ID such as old SS card, birth certificate to change the name on your SS card. 
There is nothing unnecessarily complicated - you are a resident oIllinois and Illinois Compiled Statutes 735 ILCS 5 Section 21-101 through 104 give all the details in fairly easy legalese.


----------

